
I invented the web. Here are three things we need to change to save it - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/11/tim-berners-lee-web-inventor-save-internet
======
loup-vaillant
I see two problems, which cause the 3 cited in the article.

First, the web does not scale. If your web site becomes popular, (even if
temporarily), you have to handle the load, or suffer unavailability. This
effect is magnified if you publish heavy files such as videos. This draws
people towards centralised services such as blog and vlog platforms, which
serve us ads and restrict free speech because that's how they make money and
manage not to get sued every time someone says something illegal somewhere.

Second, the web has eaten the internet. We use it for email, file sharing…
basically everything but phone apps and networked games. It's gotten so
ubiquitous that nobody notices the serious attack on their internet
connection: crappy upload, closed SMTP port, NAT…

The solution is as simple as it is impossible: we need to get rid of the web
—mostly.

First, some infrastructure. We need symmetric bandwidth, public IP(v6), no
closed ports, and a nice 5W home server/router/firewall that's always on.

Second, we need to replace web services by something else. Publishing should
be handled by peer-to-peer protocols similar to BitTorrent, so that popularity
doesn't eat all your bandwidth. And poof, just like that, services like Medium
and YouTube are no longer needed. So are centralised social networks —we can
do decentralised restricted publishing. Everyone can of course have their own
mail server, no need for gmail to spy on us. Public forums can probably be
decentralised as well, maybe if we take inspiration from newsgroups?

Then the web will scale back to its proper place, and hopefully will stop
being a threat to our freedoms.

------
the8472
On a more technical level: We need more decentralization and adherence to the
end-to-end principle

~~~
XorNot
Agreed on decentralization, but the current direction on encryption is
amazingly hostile to it - i.e. with no standards for defining the borders of
your own network, or trust relationships, the ability to do caching sanely
just goes out the window.

Which is bad for decentralization - because decentralizing really _really_
requires an ability to offload and delegate where data is stored - it's not
practical, for instance, for my phone to cache huge chunks of the web, but a
server in my house that's always on (or has a more reliably available power
supply) can do it.

------
ajdlinux
As commerce has become more mechanised, we've lost the ability to bargain and
haggle in consumer business relationships. Forget about sacrosanct privacy
rights, I can't even choose to _pay_ to opt out of a lot of data collection.
We need better options than all-or-nothing.

------
chvid
Political manipulation, control, misinformation and so on has been around long
before the invention of the web and will be around long after we stop using
the web.

Just as it did not start with Donald Trump and certainly not will end with
him.

------
tnone
That donation ad at the bottom is hilarious, in context. Sorry Guardian, but
you're not getting a cent from me after all the tripe you published. Throw out
all the click bait opinion pieces and stop removing comments that show they're
full of it, then maybe we'll talk. Your writers' egos are not more important
than the truth.

It's the sharing of content that plausibly bashes the outgroup and confirms
the ingroup's dogma that continues to polarize, keeping people hooked on the
superstimulus of having their opinions confirmed.

I see very very few people trying to see and understand that. Start by
ungagging the ones who have been silenced and silod under the guise of false
civility.

------
baptistem
What if we start by having honest title? like : Sir Tim Berners-Lee words
about today's web

